# Give Me Volume Or Give Me Death



## Stewart14 (Jul 16, 2010)

Alrighty, here goes.  My recent nagging injuries have predicated a shift in philosophy for the time being.  Light(er) weights and high volume.  My elbow is a train wreck right now, and I need to try this one last option before I would have no choice but to rest it.  My thought process is that by pounding it with submaximal weights for tons of volume, I will be able to strengthen the tendon to the point where it won't bother me anymore, easier said than done, I know.

The groin issue is another problem.  I am too stubborn to quit playing hockey, and my squat stance places the stress right on the area that is bothering me, so it was squats or hockey.  I am reluctantly choosing hockey, I say reluctantly, because I am on the fence with that too.  My soon to be 36 year old body just gets beat up from playing.  See, I am not one of those people who can leisurely just go out there and play, I need to play balls to the wall, and even if I say to myself before the game to just take it easy, something will fire me up during the game, and that goes right out the window.  Hockey cannot be played leisurely apparently, lol.  Not to mention I broke my $150 composite stick last night, so I am not too thrilled about that either.  Definitely not buying another one.  But I digress...

OK, so what can I do for my legs that doesn't aggravate my groin?  trap bar work.  So trap bar deads are in, squats are out.

Ok, next thing to figure out is how to go about the volume.  Well, I've decided to just do 3 exercises, yup, only 3...trap bar deads, incline bench press, and chinups.  I will be doing these three exercises 3 days a week in a 4 week cycle with the weight increasing each day by something like 2%.  I will be starting at 60% and scaling up to 80% over 4 weeks.  The sets will start at 7 for the deads and 8 for bench and chins, and wind up at 5 sets in the last week.  If I complete the cycle (a huge IF for me, for those who follow my work, lol), I will add 10lbs to my trap bar max and 5 pounds to bench and chins, and start over at 60%.

so there it is....TONS of volume on those big 3 exercises, and light weight to accommodate the volume, and hopefully work on healing some of these injuries.  We'll see...stay tuned.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 16, 2010)

July 16

This is actually the second day, I didn't post the first day.  this day is 62% of max.

Trap Bar Deads
290 x 5 (7 sets)

Low Incline Bench Press
175 x 5 (8 sets)

Chinups
bw x 5 (8 sets)

chins are skewed a bit because obviously you can't chin less than your weight and up till about 70% of my chinup max is under my bodyweight, so i will have to just do bodyweight for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your injuries, dude! This program looks really good though, i love workouts with only three exercises.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2010)

July 18

Trap Bar Deads
300 x 5 (7 sets)

Low Incline Bench Press
185 x 5 (8 sets)

Chinups
BW x 5 (8 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2010)

July 21

Low Incline Bench Press
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5

Squat Machine Shoulder Press
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2010)

3 exercise program didn't last long


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3 exercise program didn't last long


 
nah, actually I'm going to keep it.  the shoulder press hurts my elbow, so I'm going back to just incline bench for now.  i went back after posting that workout and completed my other 2 exercises to get back on track.

I just did the trap bar deads 330lbs for 5x5 and then chinups for 5x5.

changing the %s a bit though, going to go from 70-80% over 2 weeks, then reset back to 70% with a new 1RM estimate.  the 60% was just too low.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2010)

July 23

Trap Bar Deads
340 x 5
340 x 5
340 x 5
340 x 5
340 x 5

Low Incline Bench
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

Chinups
5 x 5
5 x 5
5 x 5
5 x 5
5 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2010)

July 25

Trap Bar Deads
350 x 4
350 x 4
350 x 4
350 x 4
350 x 4

Low Incline Bench Press
210 x 4
210 x 4
210 x 4
210 x 4
210 x 4

Chinups
10 x 4
10 x 4
10 x 4
10 x 4
10 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 27, 2010)

July 27

Trap Bar "Squats" off platform (no touch at ground)
245 x 8
245 x 8

Low Incline Bench Press
205 x 8
205 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
125 x 8
125 x 8

Standing OH Press
125 x 8
125 x 8

Chinups
BW x 8
BW x 8


----------



## Double D (Jul 28, 2010)

Sissy.....3 exercises, sheesh


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2010)

July 30

Low Incline Bench Press
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3


Standing OH Press
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 1, 2010)

Aug 1

Trap Bar Deads
335 x 8
335 x 8

Low Incline Bench Press
210 x 8
210 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
130 x 8
130 x 8

Standing OH Press
130 x 8
130 x 8

Chinups
5 x 8
5 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 1, 2010)

Double D said:


> Sissy.....3 exercises, sheesh



He didn't take the bait


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2010)

Aug 3

75% day

Trap Bar Deads
355 x 6
355 x 6
355 x 6

Low Incline Bench Press
215 x 6
215 x 6
215 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6

Seated OH Press
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6

Chinups
10 x 6
10 x 6
10 x 6

*Tried squats today for the first time in a couple of weeks, and it was still a no go, 225 had too much pain in the area, so I aborted.  My groin has been doing better in the past few days, even with a bunch of hockey games thrown in there lately, and I don't want to press my luck, so it's back to the trap bar exclusively for now, oh well.

It's scary, I actually think I've lost some weight from not doing squats, seriously, nothing else has changed, but I'm about 4 pounds lighter, and my legs just don't feel or look as big as they were, maybe it's real, maybe it's in my head, who knows.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 3, 2010)

Did I mention how much I hate you.  You do higher reps lighter weight and your bench reps are still better than my max


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Did I mention how much I hate you.  You do higher reps lighter weight and your bench reps are still better than my max



and don't forget I still have a bad elbow too


----------



## suprfast (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks for rubbing salt in the wound.


----------



## Double D (Aug 3, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> He didn't take the bait



Hes to good for us little people these days.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2010)

Double D said:


> Hes to good for us little people these days.....



Apparently......................


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2010)

Awww come on guys you know I love you both!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> and don't forget I still have a bad elbow too



My tennis elbow is almost healed.  How is yours?

You might have this somewhere, but how long do you workouts last?

I am going to go back to mass in a couple of weeks too.  Now that I am 30, I want as much muscle as I can get.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> My tennis elbow is almost healed.  How is yours?
> 
> You might have this somewhere, but how long do you workouts last?
> 
> I am going to go back to mass in a couple of weeks too.  Now that I am 30, I want as much muscle as I can get.



My elbow I'm pretty sure is tendonosis in my tricep tendon.  Mine is at the back of my elbow, it's different than tennis elbow that you have.  I would venture to say you have trouble with pulling exercises, whereas mine is with pushing.  It's not healed, probably won't heal so long as I keep working out with it.  let's just say the pain is manageable at this point.  It's been worse a couple of months ago, but for some reason since I started with the high frequency benching, it's gotten better.  I'm about to go high frequency along with some heavier weights now, so we'll see how it responds to that...

My last workout took a bit more than an hour.  Since it is set up for strength I'm resting 2+ minutes between sets.  So you figure, 15 sets with 2+ min rest, and it's long, but it's only gonna be 3 days a week, so I don't care.

Well, I'm going to be 36 next month, so I want to get my strength back up, I am losing my window for moving big weights, my only hope is that I can be like TT over there doing all that crap into his 50s, that is awesome


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2010)

Aug 5

80% day

Trap Bar Deads
360 x 5
360 x 5
360 x 5

Low Incline Bench Press
230 x 5
230 x 5
230 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5

Seated OH Press
150 x 5 
150 x 5
150 x 5

Chinups
25 x 5
25 x 5
25 x 5


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 5, 2010)

Ahhh.  Well, my elbow does hurt during pushes, specifically bench.  However, its practically gone now.  I can even do kettlebells again.

With high volume comes a need for growth, but in 3 of my Kinesiology classes, it has been taught and proven that growth occurs from the eccentric portion of a rep.  It works so well that astronauts try to come up with shit to do it in space.  When theyre there for so long, they lose muscle mass and without gravity its hard for any eccentric work...but thats another story.

Anyway, eccentrics hurt and they take a while to do rather than the usual tempo.  Now you add in volume, say your staple of 3x10.  I wonder whats best cuz blending high volume and slow negatives will not only be painful, but tedious.

  I really dont know...  But thats what I am going to do when school ends tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> Aug 5
> 
> 80% day
> 
> ...



Looks solid  

How are the kiddies?   Mine are a blast (very entertaining)


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Sorry to hear about your injuries, dude! This program looks really good though, i love workouts with only three exercises.



no leg work sort of?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> no leg work sort of?



unfortunately, I'm nursing a right groin area strain/pull, and my squat stance puts direct pressure right on that area, and coupled with the fact that I am in a hockey league, I figure at least I can still skate relatively without pain, so I don't want to press my luck and have something really bad happen to where I can't skate or do ANY sort of lower body work, so I'll take the lesser of two evils and stick to the trap bar for now.  

holy run on sentence!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks solid
> 
> How are the kiddies?   Mine are a blast (very entertaining)



oh yeah, now that the little one is walking, it's a fricken riot watching the two of them together.  they chase each other around the house, it is the best thing ever.  of course ryan is a little bitch with her sometimes and is always trying to trip her, or knock her down and hit her or something mischievous, but on the whole, it's awesome


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ahhh.  Well, my elbow does hurt during pushes, specifically bench.  However, its practically gone now.  I can even do kettlebells again.
> 
> With high volume comes a need for growth, but in 3 of my Kinesiology classes, it has been taught and proven that growth occurs from the eccentric portion of a rep.  It works so well that astronauts try to come up with shit to do it in space.  When theyre there for so long, they lose muscle mass and without gravity its hard for any eccentric work...but thats another story.
> 
> ...



i dont even know if what im doing even constitutes high volume anymore, definitely high frequency, but I've toned the volume down by following prilepin's table.  In reality, I would love to do sets of 5 for my 75% days, sets of 4 for 80% days and sets of 3 for 85% days, but I don't want to increase the total sets any more than the 3 per exercise I am doing because I don't want to be doing 30 sets per workout, so I'll suck it up for the extra rep per set.

I can tell you that the eccentric portion of my bench and overhead press DESTROYS my elbow tendon, so yeah, they are painful.  if i didn't have to do the eccentric, I would probably have no pain at all, the concentrics are cake, it's that damn lowering that kills me


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 7, 2010)

Aug 7

Upper-85%

Low Incline Bench Press
240 x 4
240 x 4
240 x 4

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4

Seated OH PRess
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4

Chinups
40 x 4
40 x 4
40 x 4

*Decided to split up the trap bar work from the other upper body exercises since that exercise in itself is so demanding.  If my groin wasn't all fucked up I could do a full lower day with squats and stiff leg deads, but since that isn't happening yet, the trap bar deads will have a day all to themselves.  Makes sense as I am close to 400lbs for reps, that quite demanding on the system as it is, it deserves its own day.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2010)

Aug 8

Lower-85%

Trap Bar Deads
385 x 4
385 x 4
385 x 4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> Aug 8
> 
> Lower-85%
> 
> ...



That's it.....................

How about you through in some "extra core work"


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2010)

Aug 10

Upper-75%

Low Incline Bench Press
220 x 6
220 x 6
220 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6

Seated OH Press
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6

Chinups
15 x 6
15 x 6
15 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> That's it.....................
> 
> How about you through in some "extra core work"



Eh, I hate core work, I will not be a participant in your "core challenge" you have going on, lol.  Besides, it gets enough work for me with the other stuff.

I really don't know why I haven't thought to try it yet, but I've got my squat machine, I should see if I can squat on that thing.  I know it allows for a close stance, so maybe the affected area of my groin will be bypassed on this machine and I can do some sort of squat again....I will test this out tomorrow and see...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 11, 2010)

Aug 11

Lower-75%

Leverage Squat Machine
270 x 6
270 x 6
270 x 6

SLDL
250 x 6
250 x 6
250 x 6

Squat machine---check.  groin was fine.  of course, it's not a real squat, but I guess better than no squats at all.  also went very conservative with the weight for less strain


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2010)

Aug 12

Upper-80%

Low Incline Bench Press
232.5 x 5
232.5 x 5
232.5 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
152.5 x 5
152.5 x 5
152.5 x 5

Seated OH Press
152.5 x 5
152.5 x 5
152.5 x 5

Chinups
+30 x 5
+30 x 5
+30 x 5


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2010)

Aug 13

Lower 80%

Leverage Squat Machine
290 x 5
290 x 5
290 x 5

Rack Pulls
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5

Off for a mini 4 day vacation with the family tomorrow, so I'll get my much needed rest, I don't remember the last time I didn't work out for 4 straight days!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Nice work!



thanks P!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> Aug 13
> 
> Lower 80%
> 
> ...



4 WHOLE DAYS OFF..........I don't believe it.............

LOL


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4 WHOLE DAYS OFF..........I don't believe it.............
> 
> LOL



not by choice, lol....if this place has a gym with free weights......

I'm just sayin......


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2010)

Travel with no gym?  That sucks...and is all too common.  

Why can't hotels be bothered with a simple dumbbell set?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Aug 16

Upper-85%

Low Incline Bench Press
245 x 4
245 x 4
245 x 4

Chest Supported Rows
162.5 x 4
162.5 x 4
162.5 x 4
162.5 x 4

Seated OH Press
162.5 x 4
162.5 x 4

Chinups
+45 x 4
+45 x 4
+45 x 4

OK, back at it after my little trip.  And I found the gym at the place I was staying, and yes, I did do a little back workout, hehe (don't tell anyone).

On todays workout, I know my sets were different, but I wanted to do more pulling than pushing, I seriously need to work on my posture a bit.  I figure that slowly over time, that one extra set of rows and one less set of overhead press will help to even things out a bit.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 17, 2010)

Aug 17

Lower-85%

Leverage Squat Machine
305 x 4
305 x 4
305 x 4
305 x 4

SLDL
280 x 4
280 x 4
280 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 18, 2010)

Aug 18

Incline Bench Press
205 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6
rp
245 x 2
rp
245 x 2
rp 
245 x 2

Seated OH Press
135 x 6
155 x 6
165 x 6
rp
165 x 2
rp
165 x 2
rp
165 x 2


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2010)

Aug 19

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 6
150 x 6
160 x 6
165 x 6 + 2 + 2 + 2

Chinups
+25 x 6
+35 x 6
+50 x 6 + 2 + 2 + 2


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aug 21

Leverage Squat Machine
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5

GHR
bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 7 + 3 + 2

Barbell Curls
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5

Dips
bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2010)

Great title for the journal!  Have you had the injuries checked out yet?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 22, 2010)

Aug 22

Low Incline Bench Press
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

Upright Rows
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10


*Going forward, going to switch the dips to this day as long as I can do them without pain.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 24, 2010)

Aug 24

Conventional Deadlifts
340 x 4
340 x 4
340 x 4
340 x 4

Leverage Squat Machine
6 plates x 8
6 plates x 8
6 plates x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 26, 2010)

Aug 26

WENDLER 5-3-1*

Going to start up a 5-3-1 run with a bit of a twist.  since i cannot do squats because of my groin, I'm going to run a 3 day split, and I am going to have one pull day, one push day and one lower day.  The 5-3-1 exercises will be chinups, overhead press, and deadlifts.  I want to take a break from heavy benching for a while to concentrate on the overheads, so bench will be an accessory for now.

PULL DAY 85%

Chinups
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+20 x 11

Accessory:
Chinups
bw x 7
bw x 7
bw x 7
bw x 7
bw x 7

Chest Supported Rows
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 27, 2010)

Aug 27

PUSH DAY 85%

Standing OH Press
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 9

Accessory:
Standing OH Press
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10

Decline Bench Press
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2010)

Aug 29

LOWER - 85%

Trap Bar Deads
265 x 5
305 x 5
345 x 10

Accessory:
Trap Bar Deads
230 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10

Leverage Squat Machine
6 plates x 10
6 plates x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2010)

Aug 31

PULL-90%

Chinups
BW x 3
BW+5 x 3
BW+35 x 8

Accessory:
Chinups
BW+5 x 6
BW+5 x 6
BW+5 x 6
BW+5 x 6
BW+5 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
125 x 6
125 x 6
125 x 6
125 x 6
125 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sept 1

PUSH-90%

Standing OH Press
125 x 3
145 x 3
160 x 8

Accessory:
Standing OH Press
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6

Decline Bench Press
215 x 6
215 x 6
215 x 6
215 x 6
215 x 6


----------



## suprfast (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice overhead press, you got me beat once again.  

You should contemplate some Juicy Juice and put your strength to good use.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Nice overhead press, you got me beat once again.
> 
> You should contemplate some Juicy Juice and put your strength to good use.



I would love to, its just the whole "acquisition" thing that's stopping me.  I don't have the balls to try to get it.  The anecdotal reports from some of the people who are around our age and are using test is so positive its a damn shame we can't get it.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 1, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> I would love to, its just the whole "acquisition" thing that's stopping me.  I don't have the balls to try to get it.  The anecdotal reports from some of the people who are around our age and are using test is so positive its a damn shame we can't get it.



We can get it no different than obtaining other "drugs" that are illegal.  
I am looking to drop my BF then might pick up a cycle and test it out.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

sept 2

Leverage Machine Squat
270 x 7
270 x 7
270 x 7
270 x 7

SLDL
250 x 7
250 x 7
250 x 7
250 x 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sept 4

Decline Bench Press
215 x 8
215 x 8
215 x 8
215 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8

Standing OH Press
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6

Chinups
BW+10 x 6
BW+10 x 6
BW+10 x 6
BW+10 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sept 5

Leverage Squat Machine
280 x 4
280 x 4
280 x 4
280 x 4

Trap Bar SLDL
260 x 4
260 x 4
260 x 4
260 x 4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2010)

What's up big fella ?   Has Ryan started school yet?   B starts tomorrow (3 half-days a week)  She's also doing gymnastics 1 night a week.

Looks like standard stuff in here.   What's the new strategy?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 8, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's up big fella ?   Has Ryan started school yet?   B starts tomorrow (3 half-days a week)  She's also doing gymnastics 1 night a week.
> 
> Looks like standard stuff in here.   What's the new strategy?



Doing OK man, wifey started back at work so it's me and the kids all day again, and it's real real fun let me tell you (kill me) lol.

Ry starts school next week, he's got the 3 day thing too, so that should be a nice break where I'll only have to deal with one of them for a few hours, then hopefully when he's done with school, the little one will take her 2 hour nap, and then life would be grand, haha.  But of course we know it never works out as planned right?

no new strategy with the training, but the workout ADD has kicked into full effect, so I don't know what's going on here.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sept 8

Bench Press
230 x 5
230 x 5
230 x 5
230 x 5
230 x 5

Standing OH Press
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5

Chinups
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sept 12

Chest

Slight Decline Bench Press
250 x 6
250 x 6

Low Incline Bench Press
245 x 6
245 x 6

Dips
BW+90 x 6
BW+90 x 6

Yeah, I think I'm gonna go back to a *gasp* bodypart max-ot split for a while.  I need some help for my training ADD, I really have it bad, instead of just focusing on getting to the gym and pushing weight, I need to analyze and over analyze everything from set/rep schemes to exercise choice, etc., when I really just need to lift.

oh yeah, here's gonna be my split:
chest
back
off
shoulders/arms
legs
off
repeat


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2010)

At least your muscles don't get used to the same old routine every time


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 12, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> At least your muscles don't get used to the same old routine every time



yes! See you found out my master plan of muscle confusion!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> yes! See you found out my master plan of muscle confusion!



  I see you as a powerlifter  

Do what you do best


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sept 13

Back

DB Rows
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

Leaning Back Pulldowns (plate loaded)
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sept 15

Legs

Leverage Squat Machine
320 x 6
320 x 6
320 x 6

SLDL
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6

*skipped calves today no time.

Ive finally come to the conclusion that it really sucks getting old.  I turned 36 yesterday, and it just sucks that you no longer are able to do the things you used to do so easily.  I play roller hockey and I remember back in the day I used to be pretty damn good, I was fast, I scored goals at will, and i was generally always one of the better players in the league.  Fast forward to today, I am slow, my joints always kill me after a game, my groin is permanently shot, my elbows hurt the next day after a few pushing matches in front of the net, and I just generally suck now.  Sure, it's fun, it's good cardio, etc, but it sucks when you USED to be really good at something and now you're not. 

working out is just as bad.  It's more of a challenge to find exercises that don't HURT you to do them as it is to do them with heavy weights.  I can no longer do any tricep isolation exercises without pain in my elbows.  So long as I play hockey, I might never barbell squat again because of my groin.  I don't think I can flat bench press anymore without pain in my shoulder.  My all time favorite, dips, are useless for me now, as my shoulder and elbows hurt too much afterwards.  The list goes on

I guess the challenge is finding a few things that you CAN do pain free and have the mental willpower to stick with them and work with what you got, I guess.  After all, it is only weightlifting, there is more important stuff in life, but when it's your passion, it's just tough to swallow.

AND I'm only 36....

/end rant


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2010)

Dude, 

Take a FULL 7 Days off.  It's hard to do but I promise you - it will help.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sept 17

Bench Press
175 x 5
202.5 x
230 x 11

Chest Supported Rows
110 x 5
127.5 x 5
145 x 11

Seated DB Shoulder Press
55 x 12
55 x 12
55 x 12

Pulldowns
130 x 12
130 x 12
130 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like you took my advice ................ (or NOT).


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sept 19

Leverage Squat Machine
235 x 5
270 x 5
305 x 12

Glute Ham Raises
BW x 12
BW x 12

Calf Raises
2 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sept 21

Seated OH Press with trap bar (no back support)
107.5 x 5
125 x 5
140 x 10

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+22.5 x 10

Neutral Grip Flat DB Press
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 10

DB Rows
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 23, 2010)

Sept 23

SLDL
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 13

Leverage Squat Machine
260 x 12
260 x 12

Calf Raises
2 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2010)

Sept 24

Bench Press
190 x 3
215 x 3
242.5 x 11

Chest Supported Rows
120 x 3
135 x 3
152.5 x 10

Seated DB Shoulder Press
60 x 10
60 x 10

Pulldowns
140 x 10
140 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2010)

Sept 26

Leverage Squat Machine
252.5 x 3
287.5 x 3
325 x 10

GHR
BW+10 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sept 27

Incline bench Press
185 x 3
212.5 x 3
240 x 10

Trap Bar Shrugs
252.5 x 3
287.5 x 3
325 x 12

DB Rows
97.5 x 10
97.5 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sept 29

Chest Supported Rows
127.5 x 5
145 x 3
162.5 x 8

Chinups
BW x 5
22.5 x 3
50 x 7

DB Rows
105 x 6
105 x 6
105 x 6

Upright Rows
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sept 30

Incline Bench Press
200 x 5
225 x 3
252.5 x 7

Decline Bench
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 2, 2010)

Oct 2

Trap Bar Deads
370 x 3, 3, 3, 3

Leverage Squat Machine
320 x 3, 3, 3, 3

Pullups
BW+15 x 3, 3, 3, 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oct 4

Incline Bench Press
245 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Chest Supported Rows
150 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Pullups
+15 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 4, 2010)

Doing 531 again?  Your workouts look good.  No more free squats?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Doing 531 again? Your workouts look good. No more free squats?


 
i was doing some 5/3/1 for a couple of weeks, I decided to tone things down a bit and go with an old doug hepburn strength routine instead.  I started my hockey season, and I just can't do the volume and intensity of 5/3/1, even though it really isn't that much, but my 36 year old body is starting to feel it.  Pushing myself on the 5/3/1 sets is just not a good idea right now.  The hepburn routine is 3 reps on every set and each workout you just add a set, so you start at 4 sets of 3 and work up to 10 sets of 3 then increase the weight and go back to 4 sets.  Probably more total "tonnage", but less intense since you aren't gutting out heavy sets of 8+ reps.

I stopped squatting a while ago cause I hurt my groin playing hockey.  I am still able to skate pretty much pain free even though the area is sore, but my free squat stance put a lot of pressure on my groin area and i just couldn't do it.  My machine is a lever machine, so I am able to use a close stance and not hurt my back or groin and still perform the squat motion at least.  I've actually seen some develpment of my outer quads that I never got from free squats, probably due to my stance.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd really like to get back into hockey.  I played it for most of my life but in the past few years I haven't been able to play.  Do you do a men's league or just pickup games?

BTW I squat narrow too and I like it a lot better also.  I always felt like my hips and groin hurt when I tried squatting with a wide stance.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2010)

I play in an adult roller hockey league, we play regulation size rink, 5 on 5, only thing is that it's no check, which apparently all of them are, which is a shame cause it gets annoying playing defense and having a poke check as your only weapon against a 21 year old speedster flying up the wing, 9 out of 10 times they get around me, and it's like that for all the defensemen, but I've learned to not take it so seriously and just use it as a night out and some good exercise.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2010)

Oct 5

Leverage Squat Machine
320 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

SLDL
275 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Decline Crunches
BW+45 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oct 7

Incline Bench Press
235 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Decline Bench Press
210 x 8
210 x 8
210 x 8

EZ Bar Curls
115 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 8, 2010)

Oct 8

Pendlay Rows
225 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Pullups
+15 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Hammer curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

DB Rows
97.5 x 8
97.5 x 8
97.5 x 8


----------



## suprfast (Oct 8, 2010)

Looking good beast.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2010)

October 10

Squats
225 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

SLDL
255 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Decline Crunches
+35 x 8
+35 x 8
+35 x 8

*First time barbell squatting in a loooooooooooong time due to a groin injury.  I'm pretty sure it's hockey related, not weightlifting, so I wanted to give it a try today.  Success so far, no pain, the 225 was a joke, but I didn't want to push it since the next two workouts will be 4 reps and 5 reps per set.  We'll see how it responds to the sets of 5 with some hockey games thrown in for good measure, lol.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 11, 2010)

Oct 11

Incline Bench Press
235 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Floor Press
245 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2010)

Oct 12

Pendlay Rows
225 x 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4

Chest Supported Rows
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8

Hammer Curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oct 14

Squats
225 x 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4

Decline Crunches
+35 x 8
+35 x 8
+35 x 8
+35 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 16, 2010)

Oct 16

Incline Bench Press
240 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

Floor Press
205 x 8
205 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2010)

Oct 17

Squats
115 x 5
145 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 5
230 x 5

Low Incline Bench Press
120 x 5
150 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
245 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
70 x 5
90 x 5
110 x 5
125 x 5
145 x 5

Decline Crunches
+35 x 10
+35 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2010)

Oct 19

Deadlifts
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
360 x 5

Seated OH PRess
105 x 5
130 x 5
150 x 5
170 x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+30 x 5


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 19, 2010)

How's the squatting going - still no pain?

Workouts are looking good.  Those are some impressive chins for a guy your size.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2010)

Oct 21

Low Incline Bench Press
135 x 5
150 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
70 x 5
90 x 5
110 x 5
125 x 5
147.5 x 3

Seated OH Press
95 x 5
105 x 5
135 x 5
150 x 5
175 x 3 

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+37.5 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> How's the squatting going - still no pain?
> 
> Workouts are looking good.  Those are some impressive chins for a guy your size.



Thanks on the chins...not so impressive I think, I would call them "decent", lol.  I only weigh around 210, now if I was 250 and doing them like this, then you can call them impressive.  OK fine I won't be so modest, thank you!

The squats are working for now, but every time I play a hockey game, I go back to square one.  It's crazy.  I can play the whole game at full speed and it doesn't bother me one bit, then the next day it's sore as hell and takes a couple of days to get "better" (less sore).  I'm gonna keep pushing it till I just can't go anymore, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 21, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> Oct 19
> 
> Deadlifts
> 225 x 5
> ...



Nice deads.  Are these off the floor each rep or like a stiff leg where you dont let them go to the ground?  Still tearing it up my man.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 22, 2010)

Have you tried squatting high bar with a close stance and a really upright torso?  This is how I squat and I get almost no groin or lower back pain from them.  I know it takes off some of the PC load but I definitely feel them in my glutes.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Nice deads. Are these off the floor each rep or like a stiff leg where you dont let them go to the ground? Still tearing it up my man.


 
off the floor.  I think I may have estimated very conservatively on them, cause they were pretty easy.  Plus, now that I know you just did 405 for 5, I'm gonna be itching to get to that 405 mark, but if I continue on my planned progression, it's gonna be a few weeks.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Have you tried squatting high bar with a close stance and a really upright torso? This is how I squat and I get almost no groin or lower back pain from them. I know it takes off some of the PC load but I definitely feel them in my glutes.


 
oh, I would love to do high bar olympic style squats, only problem is that I can't, lol.  I'm either not flexible enough, or my leverages just don't allow for it.  I have been doing some research, and while some people may call this a copout, it seems a lot of people say that there are some people out there who are just not built to squat, and I honestly think I may be one of them.  I am built to deadlift, but squats never came easy for me.  I always had to do them wide stance and powerlifter style, and it always seems to bother my lower back.

the only way I can squat with a close stance is to prop my heels up, and I really don't like doing that cause it doesn't feel right.  

I may just go back to my leverage squat machine and concentrate on deadlifts for now.  I really was starting to see some quad development that I never had before on this thing, due to the close stance I can use on it.  Plus I won't have to worry about the groin thing this way.

It really sucks too, because this all started when I played a hockey game the day after squatting 275 for 13 reps, which was the most I had ever done.  I guess that was the last straw for my groin and ever since then, I've had the issue.  I like playing hockey too much to give it up, so if I had to choose between squats and hockey, I'll take hockey.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 22, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> off the floor.  I think I may have estimated very conservatively on them, cause they were pretty easy.  Plus, now that I know you just did 405 for 5, I'm gonna be itching to get to that 405 mark, but if I continue on my planned progression, it's gonna be a few weeks.



its people like you that push me to train harder.  I was doing stiff leg(full ROM rack pulls basically) but just opted to hit the more POWER approach.  

Get that groin thing worked out.  Ill be checking back to see your gains.  Remember, time off is a good thing.  Ever tried to take a week off?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oct 24

Leverage Squat
170 x 5
210 x 5
255 x 5
295 x 5
337.5 x 5

Low Incline Bench Press
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
75 x 5
90 x 5
110 x 5
130 x 5
147.5 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2010)

Oct 26

Seated OH Press
175 x 5

Chinups
BW+37.5 x 5

Low Incline Bench Press
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
125 x 5
125 x 5
125 x 5
125 x 5
125 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 30, 2010)

Oct 30

Low Incline Bench Press
250 x 5
250 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
157.5 x 5
157.5 x 5

Just did my heavy sets today, leaving out the light work for the other exercises cause I'm battling a nasty ass cold, it's had me laid out since Tuesday night, I still feel like shit, but at least I feel somewhat human again. Damn, this thing was/is wicked.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy Halloween

Squats
235 x 5
235 x 5

SLDL
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nov 2

Seated OH Press
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4

Chinups
BW+37.5 x 4
BW+37.5 x 4
BW+37.5 x 4
BW+37.5 x 4
BW+37.5 x 4
BW+37.5 x 4

Low Incline Bench Press
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6

Chest Supported Rows
125 x 6
125 x 6
125 x 6 
125 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2010)

November 4

Squats
135 x 5
145 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 5
165 x 5
200 x 5
235 x 5
265 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
80 x 5
100 x 5
120 x 5
135 x 5
157.5 x 5

*I'm so done.  I've lost all my strength it's disgusting.  Damn kids.....(ps...I still love them with all my heart, even though they've rendered me a shell of my former self...)


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nov 6

Decline Bench Press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Seated OH Press
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5 
150 x 5

For you total tonnage folk out there, this workout was 15000 total pounds....yeah I know, it sounds more impressive than it probably is in reality


----------



## Phineas (Nov 6, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> oh, I would love to do high bar olympic style squats, only problem is that I can't, lol.  I'm either not flexible enough, or my leverages just don't allow for it.  I have been doing some research, and while some people may call this a copout, it seems a lot of people say that there are some people out there who are just not built to squat, and I honestly think I may be one of them.  I am built to deadlift, but squats never came easy for me.  I always had to do them wide stance and powerlifter style, and it always seems to bother my lower back.
> 
> the only way I can squat with a close stance is to prop my heels up, and I really don't like doing that cause it doesn't feel right.
> 
> ...



I used to use blocks/plates to raise my heels, too. I found widening my stance with a powerlifter approach helped improve my squat form.

If it's still bothering your lower back you could try working on hip mobility and better core control while being in that compromised position -- that comes with wider stances. I found overhead squats, performed with the wider stance to closely mimic your back squat, helped a great deal learning how to control my hips better. Also, I permanently switched my deadlift to sumo stance (which I was going to do anyway, as I find it feels better with my proportions anyway). And finally, power cleans helped a lot with explosive hip power, and general posterior chain strength.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2010)

Nov 7

Pendlay Rows
152.5 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 13 

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+22.5 x 9

Pendlay Rows
170 x 10
170 x 10
170 x 10

Chinups
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nov 8

Bench Press 5/3/1
175 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 11

Bench Press Accessory
195 x 10
195 x 10
195 x 10

Seated OH Press Accessory
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nov 10

Deadlifts 5/3/1
240 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 10

Deadlifts Accessory
267.5 x 10
267.5 x 10
267.5 x 10

Leverage Squats Machine
265 x 10
265 x 10
265 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 12, 2010)

Nov 12

Chinups 5/3/1
BW x 3
BW+7.5 x 3
BW+35 x 9

Chinups Accessory
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

Barbell Rows
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2010)

Nov 13

Bench Press 5/3/1
190 x 3
215 x 3
242.5 x 10

Bench Press Accessory
210 x 8
210 x 8
210 x 8

Seated OH Press
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nov 15

Deadlifts 5/3/1
260 x 3
295 x 3
335 x 10

Deadlifts Accessory
287.5 x 8
287.5 x 8

Leverage Squat Machine
285 x 8
285 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 16, 2010)

Nov 16

Chinups 5/3/1
BW x 5
BW+25 x 3
BW+47.5 x 8

Chinups Accessory
BW+17.5 x 6
BW+17.5 x 6
BW+17.5 x 6

Barbell Rows
195 x 6
195 x 6
195 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2010)

Nov 18

Bench Press 5/3/1
205 x 5
230 x 3
257.5 x 8

Bench Press Accessory
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

Seated OH Press
150 x 6
150 x 6
150 x 6


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2010)

Damn, very nice workouts and numbers, Stew!! Excellent


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 19, 2010)

Used the trap bar extensively this summer at my gym and don't have one at the place I workout now.

There is nothing better to deadlift with, IMO.  Keeps my form perfect.

BTW - awesome workouts.  keep killing it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nov 20

Deadlifts 5/3/1
275 x 5
315 x 3
*355 x 10* 

Deadlifts Accessory
305 x 6

Leverage Squat Machine
305 x 6
305 x 6
305 x 6


*I actually had to double check I had the correct weight on the bar for that set since it was relatively easy.  OK, there are two things happening here, either this 5/3/1 routine is like the holy grail of routines and really works like magic, or the Jack3d I am taking pre-workout it making a difference, because I am hitting some incredible rep PRs in this past couple of weeks.  355x10 puts me at around a 475 max according to the charts, so 520, here I come again, hope to see you soon!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Damn, very nice workouts and numbers, Stew!! Excellent



Thanks buddy! 5/3/1 is working like a charm so far, I am actually sticking to something for more than a week!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2010)

520 is impressive.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> 520 is impressive.



Well, that was 2 years ago when I still only had one kid, the second one and time has not been so kind to me, but I'm getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nov 21

*DELOAD*

Chinups 5/3/1
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5

Chinups Accessory
BW+17.5 x 3
BW+17.5 x 3
BW+17.5 x 3

Barbell Rows
195 x 3
195 x 3
195 x 3

*Yes, I did a deload.  that is all.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nov 22

Bench Press 5/3/1
185 x 5
205 x 5
*235 x 12* 

Bench Press Accessory
197.5 x 10
197.5 x 10
197.5 x 10

Seated OH Press
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

W2/Push 85%


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nov 24

Deadlifts
245 x 5
285 x 5
*322.5 x 15*

Leverage Squat Machine
270 x 10
270 x 10

Decline Crunches
BW+20 x 10
BW+20 x 10
BW+20 x 10

Brutal high rep lower workout today.  15 rep deads isn't pretty let me tell you.  But the strength is going up, so let's keep it going.

W2/Deads 85%


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 26, 2010)

Nov 26

Chinups 5/3/1
BW x 5
BW x 5
*BW+25 x 11*

Chinups Accessory
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

Barbell Rows
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10

W2/PULL 85%


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nov 27

Bench Press 5/3/1
190 x 3
225 x 3
*247.5 x 11*

Bench Press Accessory
215 x 8
215 x 8

Seated OH Press
145 x 8
145 x 8

W2/PUSH 90%


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw youre taking jack3d.  I started taking it and have just recently got to 2 scoops.

How do you like it?  I like it for the cost effect + serving size.  However, this 'pump' almost makes me feel, inflexible.  Do you have that?  Or perhaps you are one of the many you dont feel a pump from this stuff, as Ive read.  Thats not to say its a bad product. I actually love it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I saw youre taking jack3d. I started taking it and have just recently got to 2 scoops.
> 
> How do you like it? I like it for the cost effect + serving size. However, this 'pump' almost makes me feel, inflexible. Do you have that? Or perhaps you are one of the many you dont feel a pump from this stuff, as Ive read. Thats not to say its a bad product. I actually love it.


 
I'm only taking 1 scoop, I don't do too well with stimulants and I have found I can handle the 1 scoop.  I don't really get pumps at all from it, and I don't want to buy into their marketing bullshit, but I honestly feel more focused on the stuff.  I really feel this when I am doing my deadlifts.  I feel like I can really focus on my form and stay with it and not break down and get sloppy, and that was even on the 15 rep set I did the other day.  The 15th rep was obviously not as nice as the first one, but I didn't use sloppy form or anything.

the test will be to not take the stuff before a workout and see if I can duplicate my results, then I will know if it is because of the Jack3d or because of the 5/3/1 program that I am having some good results lately.

I will tell you that for at least a couple hours after my workout after taking Jack3d, I can't sit down, I find myself doing projects around my house like a madman, and it's not a jittery feeling, just feels like I have a lot of energy.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nov 29

Deadlifts 5/3/1
265 x 3
305 x 3
*342.5 x 13*

Squats
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8

*Felt nice to do a regular squat again.  Actually 20X more comfy than the machine I have been using, even though it's a tiny weight.

W2/Deads 90%


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice to see the 531 still producing some awesome numbers!

Good work on the squat. Why havent you squatting much, out of curiosity? Injury?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dec 2

Squats
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

Seated OH Press
155 x 5
155 x 5 
155 x 5

Chinups
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Nice to see the 531 still producing some awesome numbers!
> 
> Good work on the squat. Why havent you squatting much, out of curiosity? Injury?



groin injury from roller hockey.  my squat stance is kind of wide, so the groin gets a lot of stress on my squats.  I haven't had a game in a few weeks, so I'm going to try it again although my winter season starts in 2 weeks, so we'll see what happens then


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Dec 4

Squats
115 x 5
145 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 5

Pendlay Rows
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
210 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dec 5

Incline Bench Press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5 
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Pendlay Rows
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

Close Grip Floor Press
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5


----------



## cassman (Dec 6, 2010)

lk


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2010)

Dec 7

Squats
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Upright Rows
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5

EZ Bar Curls
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5 
110 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dec 9

Incline Bench Press
235 x 4
235 x 4
235 x 4
235 x 4
235 x 4
235 x 4
235 x 4
235 x 4

Floor Press
215 x 4
215 x 4
215 x 4
215 x 4
215 x 4
215 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dec 10

Chinups
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 4

Upright Rows
115 x 4 
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dec 11

Incline Bench Press
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5

Pendlay Rows
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5

Dips
BW+50 x 5

Chinups
BW+30 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dec 13

Squats
135 x 5
160 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5

SLDL
140 x 5
175 x 5
210 x 5
245 x 5
280 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dec 14

Chest Supported Rows
70 x 5
90 x 5
105 x 5
120 x 5
137.5 x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
7.5 x 5
40 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 15, 2010)

Dec 15

Seated OH Press
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

Chinups
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 17, 2010)

Dec 17

Back to my modified 5/3/1...should have never left...

Trap Bar Deads 5/3/1
245 x 5
280 x 5
*320 x 11*

Trap Bar Deads Accessory
330 x 5
330 x 5
330 x 5

Leverage Squat Machine
290 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dec 19

Low Incline Bench Press 5/3/1
185 x 5
205 x 5
*235 x 11*

Low Incline Bench Press Accessory
230 x 5
230 x 5
230 x 5

Seated OH Press
155 x 5
155 x 5 
155 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jan 3

Been working out, just not logging anything, going through a phase of I don't know what the hell to do again.  Fad of the week now is strength, so I'm on a Prilepin's Table based strength workout with 3 movements, bench, chinups, and deadlifts.  For this week anyway...


Deadlifts 85% day(no straps, no belts, just chalk)
365 x 3
365 x 3
365 x 3
365 x 3
365 x 3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2011)

What's up big fella ?   Hope all is well.   I'm finally recovered and back playing ball again 

Still trying new things


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 5, 2011)

Jan 5

Incline Bench
255 x 3, 3, 3, 3

Chins
BW+30 x 3, 3, 3, 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jan 6

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5

Pullups
15 x 5
15 x 5
15 x 5
15 x 5
15 x 5

Curls
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5

Cardio
3 rounds with the heavy bag


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jan 7

Incline Bench Press
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3

Standing DB Overhead Press
67.5 x 4
67.5 x 4
67.5 x 3
67.5 x 3
67.5 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2011)

January 9

Leverage Squat Machine
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3

SLDL
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2011)

Jan 10

Chest Supported Rows
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3

Pullups
20 x 3
20 x 3
20 x 3
20 x 3
20 x 3

DB Curls
53 x 3
53 x 3
53 x 3
53 x 3
53 x 3


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2011)

hey babe! Where have you been? missed you around here, all my old regulars are disappearing....


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 11, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> hey babe! Where have you been? missed you around here, all my old regulars are disappearing....



Yeah, its been awhile but I'm not disappearing. How have you been? Hows the kiddo(s?)? How old is he/she now?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2011)

chiquita6683 said:


> Yeah, its been awhile but I'm not disappearing. How have you been? Hows the kiddo(s?)? How old is he/she now?


 
My kids are aging me at an accellerated rate, but other than that, we're all good.  My not so little guy is now 4 and my little girl is going to be 2 in April, there are apparently no boundaries for the speed of time when you have children


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 11, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> My kids are aging me at an accellerated rate, but other than that, we're all good.  My not so little guy is now 4 and my little girl is going to be 2 in April, there are apparently no boundaries for the speed of time when you have children



 OMG It seems like you just had them! I guess I haven't been around since then.
 Well good to hear, hope everything else is going well!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jan 12

Incline Bench Press
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 3

Standing DB Press
67.5 x 4
67.5 x 4
67.5 x 4
67.5 x 4
67.5 x 3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2011)

Still hitting the heavy bag?  I want to start doing that again............


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Still hitting the heavy bag?  I want to start doing that again............



oh yeah, i still plan to, the last couple of days however, my "cardio" has been in the form of other things.  I had a hockey game last night, and today I was shoveling out from another snow storm, so hopefully I will get a chance to do a few rounds tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2011)

haha...I heard the east coast got some major snow.  We got about 5 inches


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah, woke up to about a foot on the ground this morning, on top of the snow that was still left over from the dec 26 storm, we're gonna have snow on the ground here until June....fricken disaster so far this winter@!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> yeah, woke up to about a foot on the ground this morning, on top of the snow that was still left over from the dec 26 storm, we're gonna have snow on the ground here until June....fricken disaster so far this winter@!



  Every year in January I think about moving South or West!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 13, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


 
what's up NT, feel free to stop by whenever you like.  I know all the old regulars are slowly disappearing, it's nice to see you back, I know we never chatted too much, but I definitely remember you being here, stick around this time


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jan 15

Incline Bench
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x

Chest Supported Rows
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5

Standing DB OH Press
65 x 5

Chinups
+22.5 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jan 16

Leverage Squat Machine
175 x 5
200 x 5
230 x 5
260 x 5
290 x 5

SLDL
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 18, 2011)

Jan 18

Leverage Squat Machine
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

Incline Bench Press
140 x 5
165 x 5
190 x 5
215 x 5
235 x 5

Pendlay Rows
105 x 5
120 x 5
140 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2011)

jan 19

5 rounds with the heavy bag


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 20, 2011)

Jan 20

Light Day

Leverage Squat Machine
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5

Incline Bench
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

Pendlay Rows
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 22, 2011)

Jan 22

Incline Bench Press
255 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Pendlay Rows
205 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Hammer Curls
60 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> jan 19
> 
> 5 rounds with the heavy bag



  Nice work Rocky!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 23, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work Rocky!!



I prefer Clubber Lang


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 23, 2011)

Jan 23

Pendlay Rows
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

Chinups
+25 x 6
+25 x 6
+25 x 6

Hammer Curls
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6

OK, the new goal is to try some slow, volume based progressions.  Go from 3x6 to 5x6 over 3 workouts, then add 2.5 pounds for upper body exercises and 5 pounds for squats and go back to 3x6.  So that would be 5 pounds per exercise over 3 weeks for upper for example, and if I were to stick with it, should produce some nice numbers down the road.  the main obstacle would be convincing myself to stay the course on such relatively slow progressions.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jan 24

Leverage Squat Machine
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5

Incline Bench Press
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

Standing OH DB Press
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 24, 2011)

and try and stay w your goal!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2011)

Jan 26

Pendlay Rows
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

Chinups
+25 x 5
+25 x 5
+25 x 5
+25 x 5

Hammer Curls
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 27, 2011)

Jan 27

Leverage Squat Machine
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5

SLDL
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 27, 2011)

mental note to self.....DO NOT do a leg workout on a day that you already dug your house out from 14 inches of snow AND had a hockey game later that night.

My legs are fricken numb right now, I can only imagine what tomorrow is going to be like....I tend to forget I am 36, not 25 and I pay for it


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 29, 2011)

Jan 29

Bench Press
185 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 10

Bench Press
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10

Seated DB OH Press
50 x 10
50 x 10 
50 x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> all my old regulars are disappearing....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> My kids are aging me at an accellerated rate, but other than that, we're all good.  My not so little guy is now 4 and my little girl is going to be 2 in April, there are apparently no boundaries for the speed of time when you have children



The aging is exponential.  Time seems to go by faster the older they get.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


>


 
Stick around for a while, we need you around here 

Nice to see you back


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jan 30

Chinups
Bw x 5
BW x 5
BW+25 x 10

Chinups
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 7

Pendlay Rows
160 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 10

Upright Rows
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 30, 2011)

nice!  (see I come around here sometimes)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2011)

chiquita6683 said:


> nice!  (see I come around here sometimes)



sometimes, hmmm


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 31, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> sometimes, hmmm



No, I actually get an email every time you make a post 
 I respond every now and then. 
besides you can chat w me anytime on FB so stop pretending like you miss me lol


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2011)

chiquita6683 said:


> No, I actually get an email every time you make a post
> I respond every now and then.
> besides you can chat w me anytime on FB so stop pretending like you miss me lol



Lol....touche


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> The aging is exponential.  Time seems to go by faster the older they get.




I fight it all the way ... and I'm winning, but friends are getting older faster than they care to. 

What used to be entertaining weekeds with friends has now become an exercise in futility. 

The old saying really is true, they do grow up quickly. But we've taken advantage of that, and now our 17 year old daughter drives us to the bar.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2011)

Feb 1

Dips
BW+50 x 5 (10 sets)

Chinups
BW+20 x 5 (10 sets)

yesterdays workout....sore as shit today, duh


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 3, 2011)

Feb 3

Leverage Machine Squats
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 5

Deadlifts
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

Hammer Curls
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 5, 2011)

Feb 5

Bench Press
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

Pendlay Rows w/underhand grip
135 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
210 x 5

Seated OH Press
95 x 5
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5
150 x 5

Chinups
Bw x 5
Bw x 5
Bw x 5
Bw x 5
Bw+30 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 6, 2011)

feb 6

Squats
135 x 5
145 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
Still nursing the sore groin, going to baby these back in as long as I can.  the machine squats were doing nothing for me.

deadlifts
165 x 5
210 x 5
250 x 5
295 x 5
335 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2011)

Feb 8

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
247.5 x 5

Pendlay Rows
135 x 5 
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5
212.5 x 5

Seated OH Press
95 x 5
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5
152.5 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 10, 2011)

Feb 10

Squats
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
Bw x 5
BW+10 x 5
BW+35 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2011)

Feb 12

Bench Press
245 x 10
275 x 4
225 x 12

Pendlay Rows
205 x 10
225 x 5
185 x 15

Seated OH Press
155 x 10
185 x 4
135 x 12

Trap Bar Shrugs
320 x 10
370 x 5
280 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 13, 2011)

Feb 13

Squats
225 x 8
250 x 5
185 x 15

Romanian Deads
225 x 10
250 x 5
205 x 15

Chinups
BW+25 x 10
BW+50 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

hiya Stew! ol friend! How's things?
36? Like to be back there...
man....kids are getting big! 2 already? wow.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 15, 2011)

Feb 15

Bench Press
250 x 10
275 x 5
225 x 13

Pendlay Rows
210 x 10
230 x 5
190 x 15

Seated OH Press
160 x 10
185 x 5
135 x 13

Hammer Curls
55 x 10
50 x 13

Think I'm going to eliminate the low rep set and go with high reps for a couple of weeks.  I need to get better at them, they seriously kick my ass


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 15, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> hiya Stew! ol friend! How's things?
> 36? Like to be back there...
> man....kids are getting big! 2 already? wow.



Hey buddy...still following you on FB, I should probably get in touch more often though, my bad...damn kids...no time...for...anything!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

hey- no worries...yer kinda busy being a father and dad.
ho-lee-shit...nice workout...see? I also come in here to have something to strive for!
225 for  13 reps? animal!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 17, 2011)

Feb 17

Squats
225 x 10
255 x 5

Romanian Deads
230 x 10
255 x 5

Chinups
BW+30 x 10
BW+55 x 5


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow nice chip ups I can't imagine 55 pounds of dead weight added to me, 10 pounds feels like 50 to me.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 17, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> Feb 17
> 
> Squats
> 225 x 10
> ...



Damn fine workout. Very impressive chinups, especially considering you're heavy, right? Aren't you well over 200?

That is some massive romanian deadlifting, as well. Jesus!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 17, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Wow nice chip ups I can't imagine 55 pounds of dead weight added to me, 10 pounds feels like 50 to me.



ha, lots of practice man, it certainly didn't happen overnight....

check out yellowmoomba's journal if you want to see some sick chinning, although I am catching up to him, and will pass him shortly


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 17, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Damn fine workout. Very impressive chinups, especially considering you're heavy, right? Aren't you well over 200?
> 
> That is some massive romanian deadlifting, as well. Jesus!




i will start by saying thanks for the kind words, but I will finish by saying, I hate my squat weight.  But, I'm working my way back from a groin strain, so it's going about as good as planned.  the romanian deads are new for me, I'm used to doing either regular deads or stiff legs off the floor, so taking the weight off the rack in the up position is a bit different for me, but so far so good, real nice hamstring stretch on these too and better form than my stiff legs, I don't use so much low back anymore.

I'm not well over 200 anymore, I'm hovering between 205 and 210 generally depending on the day and what I ate the day before, lol.  I tried to get my son to hang on my legs while I was chinning, but he wanted no part of it, hehe.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Feb 19

Low Incline Bench Press (switch from flat bench)
255 x 7
275 x 4

Pendlay Rows
215 x 10
235 x 5

Seated OH Press
165 x 10
190 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 20, 2011)

Feb 20

Squats
230 x 10
260 x 5

Romanian Deads
235 x 10
260 x 5

Chinups
BW+35 x 10
BW+60 x 5
*Coming for you YM.....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> the romanian deads are new for me, I'm used to doing either regular deads or stiff legs off the floor, so taking the weight off the rack in the up position is a bit different for me, but so far so good, real nice hamstring stretch on these too and better form than my stiff legs, I don't use so much low back anymore.


I thought Romanian deads pretty much were stiff leg deads? Are you doing them out of the rack or like this?  Romanian Deadlift


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 20, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I thought Romanian deads pretty much were stiff leg deads? Are you doing them out of the rack or like this?  Romanian Deadlift



Yeah, that's how I do them taking them off the rack and starting at the top.  If you check out that example you'll see the guys legs are bent when he goes down, on a true stiff leg dead, you would keep your legs a lot straighter and put more emphasis on your lower back. The Romanian deads hit the hammies more without killing your back.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 20, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> Feb 20
> 
> Squats
> 230 x 10
> ...



Awesome squatting. Nice and simple but that's what adds weight to the bar, as your journal shows.



ihateschoolmt said:


> I thought Romanian deads pretty much were stiff leg deads? Are you doing them out of the rack or like this?  Romanian Deadlift



Stiff legged deads are more of an old school bodybuilding exercise I think. I tried them before and they felt incredibly awkward. On those the legs are straight -- no knee flexion.

Romanians are similar but your legs bend at the knees, though not the degree as in conventional deadlifts. You drive your hips back while keeping the barbell (or dumbbells) very close to your shins. You go down generally to about half way down your shins (so in between knees and feet) and then return. It's easier on the mid- and upper-back but still gives great stimulation of the lower back, not to mention the "stretch" of the hamstrings that makes this exercise so famous. 

Personally, I love romanians as a higher rep assistance to my main deadlifting. They're great for strengthening the lower back with high reps as the spinal eretor fibres tend to be composed of slow-twitch fibres which will respond better to high-volume, low-intensity stimulus.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Stiff legged deads are more of an old school bodybuilding exercise I think. I tried them before and they felt incredibly awkward. On those the legs are straight -- no knee flexion.


Oh, that sounds kind of bad for you haha fuck that. I've always thought they were the same.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 20, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Oh, that sounds kind of bad for you haha fuck that. I've always thought they were the same.



Definitely not the same. Having used both now, IMO the romanians are definitely the better and safer exercise. Once you get the technique down, they feel great, the hamstring stretch is awesome. I would like to add the you probably can use romanians for high rep or low rep work, as I think you can safely move a lot of weight on them (obviously not as much as a conventional dead, but a lot). Stiff legs I would advise to use just low weight high reps as it's much easier to injure your back on a stiff leg dead than the other variations.


----------

